# HS622 Light Install?



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

I want to install a light on my blower, is this wire the one that should be used.
I found it on right side of motor.
How's the best wat to do this.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Test it with a meter, and see what it tests at and get back to us with that info. It looks like the correct wire for a headlight circuit.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm interested in doing this as well. Is it a single wire and you check with your ground pigtail to the frame? Do you use the DC part of the scale and how many volts are you looking for?


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

It's a single wire. Put meter negative to snowblower frame. Test AC ~12-24 volts.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep, that's the wire. Just a simple plug in with the Honda part. It's Honda part # 06600-743-800.

06600-743-800 HONDA HS622TA LIGHT KIT (Honda Code 5335211)

I'm sure other lights will work with it too.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Yep, that's the wire. Just a simple plug in with the Honda part. It's Honda part # 06600-743-800.
> 
> 06600-743-800 HONDA HS622TA LIGHT KIT (Honda Code 5335211)
> 
> I'm sure other lights will work with it too.


Or go the LED route (much brighter /efficient)


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

I bought the Honda light and I'm disappointed because there is no "arm" support like in the picture in the honda website accessories for HS622.
What I got is just a lamp with a simple brace to the handlebar and in my opinion is too far back and looks bad:
06600-743-800 Honda snow blower worklight kit - Honda Snow Blower Accessories - Accessories

For the amount I paid probably I would have like a LED and a nice brace like the 928 or 1332.. All I got a cheap lamp with 2 bolts/nuts and a metal brace. 

So I'm disappointed with what I got from Honda


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Mine came with the factory accessory light. And yes, that's what my light is connected to, and is chased through the black clip in the upper left corner of the picture. 

While investigating my recent oil leak, I had to remove my flywheel, and found out that I have the 50W alternator. And shy of removing your flywheel, you will have to use a multi meter to figure out which one you have. You will need to know this, so that you can determine what sort of lighting you can use.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Mine came with the factory accessory light. And yes, that's what my light is connected to, and is chased through the black clip in the upper left corner of the picture.
> 
> While investigating my recent oil leak, I had to remove my flywheel, and found out that I have the 50W alternator. And shy of removing your flywheel, you will have to use a multi meter to figure out which one you have. You will need to know this, so that you can determine what sort of lighting you can use.


Without a light already hooked up there isn't a way to test the amperage. Amperage can only be tested when something is drawing power, potential amperage can't be tested with a multimeter. 
Best bet is to talk to honda to make sure what stator you have, it's probably 3 amps, but that is just a guess.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Through the calculator at :Ohm's Law Calculator

And through the stated ratings 12v/50W

Then that would lead me to a number of 4.16667 amps. Now I not saying that this is absolute, but I think that it's a good jumping off point and would be safe to say 4 amps would be a comfortable wiggle area.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Through the calculator at :Ohm's Law Calculator
> 
> And through the stated ratings 12v/50W
> 
> Then that would lead me to a number of 4.16667 amps. Now I not saying that this is absolute, but I think that it's a good jumping off point and would be safe to say 4 amps would be a comfortable wiggle area.


Where is he testing wattage to punch into the calculator? The only thing he can test with his multimeter on the circuit is the voltage, which tells us nothing about the amperage of the stator.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

This is the stated output on what I found on parts tree. Is it accurate, that's a great question, but considering that handle heaters are rare on Hondas, I'd be willing to say it's close. 

As far as verifying any of this, I have not nor do I believe that I have the ability. Just for the record.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

db9938 said:


> This is the stated output on what I found on parts tree. Is it accurate, that's a great question, but considering that handle heaters are rare on Hondas, I'd be willing to say it's close.
> 
> As far as verifying any of this, I have not nor do I believe that I have the ability. Just for the record.


Well parts tree is probably as good a source as any, short of talking to honda or Robert our resident honda guy on the forum. I'd stick with a 3 amp stator guess if it was me though. Just my two cents.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

And that's fair and prudent. I was just going off of what the calculator would predict.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The HS622 has a 2-coil, single wire design, rated to make 12V/50W, so that works out to about 4.2 amps.

Honda still offers a complete lamp kit, which has the lamp housing, bracket, hardware, etc. and features a halogen bulb (H7614). 

• Lamp kit, part number *06600-743-800*, list price $47.20
• Replacement bulb, part number *34901-768-000AH*, list price $32.60


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

I will check what I have in voltage once it warms up, -36 C this morning.
Colder than a witches tit.
But won't spend $100 on a light that's for sure, I was thinking more like $20


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> But won't spend $100 on a light that's for sure, I was thinking more like $20


 Robert @Honda confirmed you have 4.2 amps or 50 watts, so you're good to go depending how many lights you want and if you are below 30 watts with lights you still have room for hand warmers at the handles.

Here's the thread that will give you direction on how and what you need to install Led lights. Good Luck

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> But won't spend $100 on a light that's for sure, I was thinking more like $20


Price typ0 by me. Updated in the original post. 

Actual Retail Price for the HS622 light kit is *$47.20*.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Price typ0 by me. Updated in the original post.
> 
> Actual Retail Price for the HS622 light kit is *$47.20*.


$66.90 in Canada,we're both wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

Normex said:


> Robert @Honda confirmed you have 4.2 amps or 50 watts, so you're good to go depending how many lights you want and if you are below 30 watts with lights you still have room for hand warmers at the handles.
> 
> Here's the thread that will give you direction on how and what you need to install Led lights. Good Luck
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


is there a write up on how to install hand warmers?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> is there a write up on how to install hand warmers?


 I'm afraid not but it is much simpler since the hand warmers runs with elements and don't care if the current is AC or DC, just connect to pos. and neg. Good Luck


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Normex said:


> I'm afraid not but it is much simpler since the hand warmers runs with elements and don't care if the current is AC or DC, just connect to pos. and neg. Good Luck


Agreed, and making sure that there is sufficient amperage to run the light and the warmers.


----------



## Paulsadog (Jan 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> is there a write up on how to install hand warmers?
> 
> See link below.


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...050-heated-hand-grips-installed-hs928tas.html


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

I ended up taking light off my older blower and I also added a switch.


----------

